# Finance payment for ED + PCD



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Just curious , can some body clear it for me?
Look like if we combine ED and PCD it will take at least 3 three months by the time we get car from PC so do we have to pay the monthly payments during that period? or does it start after we take deliver from PCD?


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

you make the payments before you get the car.

for us:
March -- place order
mid-June -- finalize order, sign finance papers, etc.
mid-July -- do Euro delivery
mid-Aug -- first payment due
mid-Sep -- do PCD; second payment was due 1 week later.

i think if you lease they make some adjustment (waive first payment, or change interest rate or something) to reflect the fact you don't have the car until it is shipped back. for finance, they basically gave us 2 months (instead of the normal 30 days) to make our first payment, starting from when we signed the finance papers (which is a few weeks before euro delivery).


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

kashrahman said:


> you make the payments before you get the car.
> 
> for us:
> March -- place order
> ...


thanks for the reply ... so how did you get 60 days?


----------

